
Why are so many researchers moving to Qatar? - fforflo
https://www.elsevier.com/connect/why-are-so-many-researchers-moving-to-qatar
======
chrisbennet
[http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/13/middleeast/qatar-dutch-
woman-r...](http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/13/middleeast/qatar-dutch-woman-rape-
report-jail/)

